# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Sluzbeni put 7 dana, izdajanje da ili ne, kada, koliko...?

## K&amp;K

M. ce uskoro imati 13 mjeseci i jos uvijek obje uzivamo u dojenju. S dohranom smo krenuli sa 6 mjeseci, ali polako, polako. Sada im 3-5 krutih obroka. 
Za dorucak ili zitarice na vodi (zobene pahuljice, gris, riza) s vocem ili palenta s jogurtom.
Rucak juhica od povrca s maslinovim uljem. 
Uzina voce
Vecera (ako je bude) slicna je dorucku.
Tijekom tjedna joj za rucak ponudim jaje (zumanjak) u kombinaciji s juhicom ili ribu, ali vrlo rijetko je zainteresirana za taj rucak 
Dojenje je obavezno za dobro jutro i laku noc i tokom dana kada i koliko hoce. 

I sve bi to bilo idilicno da se ne priblizava vrijeme mog sluzbenog puta, koje ce trajati 7 dana  i mojih strahova, pitanja i dvojbi je sve vise:
Hocemo li uspjeti zadrzati dojenje?
Trebam li napraviti «banku mlijeka» i kako se ona radi?
Da li se na putu trebam izdajati, kada, koliko…?
Kako ce M.  zaspati bez cice?

Cuvat ce ju MM i moja mama (kod koje zivimo).
M. ne poznaje niti bocicu niti dudu. Pije iz casice i jede sa zlicom.

Dosad se nismo razdvajale (osim 2-3 sata kad bih otisla negdje s frendicom ili MM), nikad navecer nije zaspala bez mene tj.cice  :Smile:  
Jos sam na GO i nisam pocela raditi, zapravo je taj sluzbeni put pocetak rada.

Molim vas za savjete, prijedloge... Ima li tko slicno iskustvo?

Hvala   :Kiss:

----------

